
The 2008 financial crisis completely changed what majors students choose - breitling
https://qz.com/1370922/the-2008-financial-crisis-completely-changed-what-majors-students-choose/
======
rossdavidh
"humanities majors don’t make much less than people who choose to study
computer science and finance" Uh...that's not a true statement, computer
science majors make substantially more than humanities majors:
[https://sappingattention.blogspot.com/2018/08/some-
prelimina...](https://sappingattention.blogspot.com/2018/08/some-preliminary-
analysis-of-texas.html)

